# Prospective EMS



## Cloudycloud (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey all, I'm new here and I'm really interested in a career in International EMS/EMT. However, not going to lie, I'm overwhelmed. First of all, I have no EMS experience or accreditation. Secondly, I was born and raised in America and I graduated University with a Bachelor of Science in Biology. Like I said, I'm completely new to this. However, recently I really have become interested in working as a paramedic overseas, particularly in the Middle East. But, the problem is I don't know where to start. Is there any programs that would allow me to directly study and train in the Middle East? Or do I have to first establish a career here first and the get hired on contract to the Middle East? If someone could throw me some general advice, I would appreciate it. Thank you all <3


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cloudycloud, even if you could train overseas and go right to work, wouldn't it be prudent to try EMS somewhere closer to home, in case it didn't work out?


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 22, 2018)

Go to EMT school. Then go to Paramedic school. Then get a minimum of 2 years experience.

After that, see if you still want to go. Until you become a medic AND get experience, you will NOT get a job overseas, especially in the ME.


----------



## Cloudycloud (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you guys<3 I shall get start on my EMT basic soon then


----------

